
To Improve Your Sense of Direction, Lose the Technology	(2017) - Tomte
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/09/science/walking-directions-mobile-phone.html
======
jk_danson
Before I go to a new city, town or any location, I like to review a map. I
don't like to be lost.

